
9 Reasons I No Longer Use 500px - ridgewell
https://www.mrussellphotography.com/blog/9-reasons-i-no-longer-use-500px/
======
anon1253
Between Flickr dying, instagram being Facebook, and 500px being, well the post
is still spot on… I'm not sure what a nice place is for looking at and sharing
pro/semi-pro photography. Seems like the comodtization of photography is both
a blessing and a curse when it comes to the social sphere of (pro) photography

~~~
storrgie
Where do we go now? Instagram was enjoyable until adds we're showing up every
third post.

~~~
anta40
Hmm... 1px? behance?

------
nicolaslem
It should mention 2015 in the title.

------
peterburkimsher
I wish I could view only the landscapes from the Popular page, instead of
people. That's the reason I don't look at the site so much any more.

~~~
kam
You can filter by category.
[https://500px.com/popular/landscapes](https://500px.com/popular/landscapes)

